# CBS my first YouTube Video



## smurf888 (Oct 9, 2009)

Just want to share

Hope you enjoy watching.

CBS eating dehydrated worm






My second YouTube Video. Few months later. 






Enjoy.

Thank you


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

cool.
what kind of dehydrated worm is that? 
before i opened the video, i was expecting a dried bloodworm but that looks a LOT bigger.... like an earthworm or something.


----------



## smurf888 (Oct 9, 2009)

Earthworm..


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

they can eat that??


----------



## srolls (Apr 25, 2010)

It look like Mischling more then cbs?

nice video


----------



## smurf888 (Oct 9, 2009)

I had both CBS & CRS in one tank for a long time.

As a result i have some Crystal Brown Shrimp  .... CBS.....

LOL


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

smurf888 said:


> I had both CBS & CRS in one tank for a long time.
> 
> As a result i have some Crystal Brown Shrimp  .... CBS.....
> 
> LOL


and thats the reason i keeping CRS and CBS in separate tanks. lol


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

I saw two hot mamas carrying eggs


----------



## smurf888 (Oct 9, 2009)

Yes my pride and joy !!!
No mater what color !!!
LOL


----------



## smurf888 (Oct 9, 2009)

Just an Update.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

wowww!! they are so many now and also you have a love tank!
btw can you share your water parameters?thanks


----------



## smurf888 (Oct 9, 2009)

Sorry, don't check for that.
So far so good.
Lucky i guess.!!


----------

